# Python bites Qld toddler



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 29, 2011)

Python bites Queensland toddler in backyard

*A two-year-old Queensland boy is lucky to be alive after a python coiled around him in his backyard and bit him four times.*
The Port Douglas toddler was playing with a ball in the backyard at around 7.45pm on Monday when his mother lost sight of him. 
"Then I heard this blood curdling scream," his mother told the _Cairns Post_.
"The snake was biting his leg and was wrapped around his whole body, to his chest. It started constricting." 
Neighbours heard the woman's screams and helped her pull the python off of her son. 
The boy suffered four bite wounds and was taken by ambulance to Mossman Hospital and then to Cairns Base Hospital. 
Queensland Health said yesterday the boy was discharged after 24 hours of treatment.


----------



## Shotta (Dec 29, 2011)

Damn Nature you scary!
wonder what type of python it was


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 29, 2011)

Probably a scrub python to be going after something as big as a kid.


----------



## Fantazmic (Dec 29, 2011)

yep scarey....mind you as I said in the other thread......if it was a savage dog you wouldnt be getting it off at all.........we all know the story of neighbours etc coming to help and the savage dog does untold damage......

still scarey and I guess a good warning that young children should never be out of sight......especially in snake areas...but truely in any area at all as it isnt just snakes that can cause accidents


----------



## dansfish4tea (Dec 29, 2011)

They should have got it on camera would have been awesome


----------



## Wonder_Woma (Dec 29, 2011)

dansfish4tea said:


> They should have got it on camera would have been awesome


 Are you well?? I find that disturbing...


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 29, 2011)

dansfish4tea said:


> They should have got it on camera would have been awesome


yea mate as i said in the other thread about this id say taking pictures and such would f been the last thing on that poor mothers mind with something like that happening are you really 26 time to mature mate


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 29, 2011)

dansfish4tea said:


> They should have got it on camera would have been awesome


Your an idiot mate. A kid is injured and you want to see pics, your ****ing sick.


----------



## Enlil (Dec 29, 2011)

Ah well, snakes have to eat too and humans are another type of food.


----------

